# Finned by a fish...need input please



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Yesterday evening I went fishing and caught some nice bass. As I was scaling them, one of the fins went under the finger nail of my digit finger. Today it is swollen and VERY sore. Any ideas what I can do to take the soreness out?
Thanks...


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Treat it like an infection as it likely is just that. Start by soaking the end of your finger in hydrogen peroxide. Wrapping the entire finger with plantain leaves and letting those leaves stay on the finger all day will help.


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

General Brown said:


> Yesterday evening I went fishing and caught some nice bass. As I was scaling them, one of the fins went under the finger nail of my digit finger. Today it is swollen and VERY sore. Any ideas what I can do to take the soreness out?
> Thanks...


Soreness should be the least of your worries. You should be worried about infection. Soak in peroxide then betadine. Keep it very , very clean til it heals or you may have a problem. Keep a clean white glove on but check often. If it turns ugly red, stays swollen or has any pus that is infection seek medical help. I had a shrimp sting one time and almost lost my hand. I waited to long before I went to the doctor and learned my lesson dearly. Took me months to get over it with the worry of not having a hand left to worry about anymore. Doc said I was blessed and lucky. GOD was watching over my stupidity.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, I started the peroxide soak. It also seems to have a fever in it.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## eurycea12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Make sure it is clean and soak in Epsom salts for 15 minutes, then soak in Betadine. Couple of times a day at least.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

If it's not better by tomorrow... get thee to a Doctor. If it gets _any _ worse today get thee to an emergency room.

Water creatures carry all kinds of nasty bacteria on their scales/skin. It's normally not a problem becuase we have various natural filters that keep them out of us (skin, mucous membranes, etc.)... but you essentially introduced that bacteria directly into you blood stream.

I lost a fiance many years ago because she stepped on and was cut by a fish fin. She waited too long (thinking it was like any other infected cut) before she went to an E.R. They ended up removing her foot... then up to her knee... then up to her hip... but the infection had already went systemic and she did not survive.

Not saying that is going to happen to you... but don't take this lightly.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Well great.

Thanks for the replies, I will watch it carefully.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Sterilizing the wound with alcohol will fight infection. If your arms and legs and head fall off, it's too late...

RF


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

warm epsom salts should make a difference after a couple of repeats - I'd suggest heading doctor wards tomorrow if it's not nearly entirely better for some antibiotics too 

if swelling gets further alone the joints head to emerg ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I get that when cleaning fish some times , i soak in epsom salts and hot water you know you have enought salts when they won't go into solution anymore.

i do that 2-3 times and it usualy is better the next day


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Just go ahead and go to the doc. Better save than sorry. 4 months ago when my mom was having back surgery there was a women in the waiting room all by herself crying. I went over to sit with her and her husban had been fishing and a catfish barb stuck him. He has MS so his amuine is low she said. Anyway withing a week he had a infection and by the time he went to the doc they sent him straight to the hospital and there she sat while they were amputaing his hand and part of his arm just below the elbow. Better to get a antibiotic and make sure you don't get a infection because of the bactiea fish and the dirty water can cause


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> Sterilizing the wound with alcohol will fight infection. If your arms and legs and head fall off, it's too late...
> 
> RF


Yep, rubbing alcohol on the outside, and bourbon attacking the infection from the inside werks fer me. 

do watch fer blood poisoning though, as others have mentioned, this may seem like a minor thing at the moment, but it can be quite nasty, or even fatal. Not something to mess around with.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Getting finned usually results in soreness and redness. When done by a catfish, just rub the side of the catfish on the wound. A substance in the slime on them will kill the infection because it is their natural protection to getting finned by other fish. I always soak them as others have said and never had to see a doctor. If it looks bad enough, I would go though.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

It seems to be doing better today. No fever and not as swollen or sore. I was actually able to milk my goat this morning using that finger. Yesterday I could not even begin to. I soaked it several times in hydrogen peroxide yesterday and it seems to have helped. I didnt have any epsom salts, so couldnt do that. Anyhow, thanks to all for the suggestions and comments. Some of those stories really make a person think, huh?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

One very strong antiseptic, disinfectant, antibacterial, antifungal (etc) is GARLIC. Use the juice to bathe the wound. It has saved many an arm and a leg in the battlefield.

A tea made from thyme leaves is also a powerful cleanser.

Meantime, the best cure for a sore finger is to drop a heavy rock onto your foot! 

I'm glad the wound appears to be healing. However, if continues to be sore, or shows any sign of redness, pus etc, off with you to the doctor/hospital, as already advised.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

poppy said:


> Getting finned usually results in soreness and redness. When done by a catfish, just rub the side of the catfish on the wound. A substance in the slime on them will kill the infection because it is their natural protection to getting finned by other fish. I always soak them as others have said and never had to see a doctor. If it looks bad enough, I would go though.


yep the fish slime is the best finning treatment.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

General Brown said:


> It seems to be doing better today. No fever and not as swollen or sore. I was actually able to milk my goat this morning using that finger. Yesterday I could not even begin to. I soaked it several times in hydrogen peroxide yesterday and it seems to have helped. I didnt have any epsom salts, so couldnt do that. Anyhow, thanks to all for the suggestions and comments. Some of those stories really make a person think, huh?


Soak wounds in very warm table salt water or baking soda if no epsom salts are available.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

bump how is it today GB? If you had to go to Dr let us know what they thought


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We lived in Alaska for decades, and the commercial fishermen there carried big jugs of bleach on all the vessels. They washed *all* of themselves that came in contact with fish a couple times a day with bleach, then soaked any cuts they may have received in straight bleach. It was necessary to avoid emergency rushes to the doctor. Fish are horrible for infections.

BTW, bleach also works to get the octopus out of the slat floor boards. You can't pull one out - they hold on with all those suckers. But a little bleach poured on one side, and they let go and scoot away from it. Just in case you find an octopus....

Kit


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Get your tetanus shot updated also. A must for anyone who is in danger of puncture wounds of any sort. I have two friends with horses fighting tetanus from puncture wounds from wood splinters and one from a metal foreign body.

The bug is out there and just waiting to find you.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

My finger is really doing good now. It only hurts if I apply pressure at the entrance point underneath my nail. There is some dark discoloration under the nail, but I really think the worst is over. Thanks for all the suggestions and advice.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

KIT.S said:


> BTW, bleach also works to get the octopus out of the slat floor boards. You can't pull one out - they hold on with all those suckers. But a little bleach poured on one side, and they let go and scoot away from it. Just in case you find an octopus....
> 
> Kit


Thanks for that useless (for me) information. I enjoy knowing it even if I won't ever use it.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

General Brown said:


> My finger is really doing good now. It only hurts if I apply pressure at the entrance point underneath my nail. There is some dark discoloration under the nail, but I really think the worst is over. Thanks for all the suggestions and advice.


Cut back that nail as far as possible. It will let you clean and drain the infected area better which will allow it to heal faster.

deb
in wi


----------

